# Help! Stinky Puppy



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

What kind of shampoo did you use? Did you make sure to wet her down to the skin? With the undercoat, it's hard to get them thoroughly soaked sometimes.

ASide from that, I seem to recall our breeder gave us a recipe to get skunk smell off a dog...maybe that would work. I can check our info binder when I get home from work tonight....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can use a Mixture of water and Organic Apple Cider Vinegar as a rinse, it might get the urine smell out.

Be sure you're using *Organic ACV *though. You can buy it at a Health food store, some groceries carry it. I found a bottle at GNC.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have used White vinegar with Dawn dish detergent to remove skunk odor. It has worked the best. There is also a mixture of 1 cup hydroperoxide with 1/4 cup of baking soda and 1tbs of Dawn dish detergent used for the same purpose but it did not work as well as the white vinegar/Dawn combo. 
Most important is not to leave on dog more than 3 minutes and then rinse. Repeat every couple days.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

The vinegar solution is a good one, I hope it works for you . What is her name? We would love to see pictures


----------



## B&BMom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you all so much! I'll be trying these out tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes. Wish me luck!

Her name is Brinkley  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

There are leave on conditioners you can use. This might help with the smell.

When I rescued Buddy I had to bath him several times a week do to skin infections so he did not smell pretty. I used some leave on conditioner on his head and neck since he was always in my face- It helped. Sometimes you just have to wait til the old hair grows out but with TLC it will happen quickly.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You may want to order Miracle Air made by Chris Christensen. I'd also recommend a forced air dryer or a hair dryer on "cool" settings to help get the dog entirely dry. The area, if wet, will likely still have residual odor.


----------

